# Suche Abenteurer auf RP-Belegaer



## Rockt (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo edle Kämpfer,

wie der Name beschreibt suche ich ein Paar Weg-Gefährten um mit mir Abenteuer zu erleben.
Ich spiele erst seit kurzem und bin Level 20

Ich freue mich über Jede Nachricht


Mein Ingame Name lautet: Florianas


Mfg


----------



## YANETH (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo Florianas,

ich bin auch erst bei Stufe 23 und auf der suche nach Weggefährten. Zur Zeit befinde ich mich in der Siedlung Breeland und versuche ein Haus einzurichten. Wie kann ich dich Ingame erreichen! 

Grüsse YANETH


----------



## Vatenkeist (29. Februar 2012)

bin stufe 40 und wäre "dabei" wenn ihr groß genug seid =)


werd mich mal ingame melden



lg


----------

